# Various freezing issues with a HP Notebook



## Serge2012 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,

Last Christmas I bought a HP Notebook - 15-af131dx Windows 10 and I'm having for a while now some random issues with it. Sometimes when I start typing on my Yahoo email or on some various forums the cursor freezes suddenly with the non-responding message and starts beeping. Also I experience some delays when I click on ta website to access some information and sometimes it jumps randomly to other pages on that site. The fan also keeps running loudly most of the time when I'm on the web. I've ran various anti-virus scans "Avast, Malwarebytes, Eset Online Scanner", I've also ran a complete diagnostic but couldn't find anything wrong.

I hope you can give me some advices and help to resolve those issues.

Thanks and have a nice day,

Serge


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Last Christmas I bought a HP Notebook - 15-af131dx Windows 10


*HP 15-af131dx Notebook PC* (P1A95UA)
It comes with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.
It comes with these hardware specs:
AMD A6-5200 APU 2.00 GHz quad-core processor
AMD Radeon 8400 graphics
4 GB DDR3 RAM

Since it's running a 64-bit operating system, you should max it out with 8 GB of DDR3 RAM.
Adding more RAM is one of the best and most cost-effective ways to improve speed and performance.
Unfortunately, its 2 memory slots are not user-accessible and will need a computer-knowledgeable person to do it.



> I'm having for a while now some random issues with it. Sometimes when I start typing on my Yahoo email or on some various forums the cursor freezes suddenly with the non-responding message and starts beeping. Also I experience some delays when I click on ta website to access some information and sometimes it jumps randomly to other pages on that site. The fan also keeps running loudly most of the time when I'm on the web.


We have no way of knowing how you use that laptop and what's installed and running in the background, so there could be any number of reasons for those issues.
The "Troubleshooting" menus and articles will hopefully be helpful to you.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Perhaps you have some add-on in your browser that is slowing you down. Which browser are you using?


----------

